# 2021 bikes



## Zuzler (20. September 2020)

wisst ihr wann die ghost 2021 bikes raus kommen (ghost riot enduro )


----------



## Seb7 (23. September 2020)

Die ersten Lieferzeiträume welche mir von Händlern (zumindest für die Nirvana Modelle) genannt wurden liegen zwischen Mitte Dezember und März.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drumtim85 (3. Oktober 2020)

Die neuen Modelle sehen wirklich interessant aus.


----------



## Seb7 (6. Oktober 2020)

Seb7 schrieb:


> Die ersten Lieferzeiträume welche mir von Händlern (zumindest für die Nirvana Modelle) genannt wurden liegen zwischen Mitte Dezember und März.



Aus den genannten Zeiträumen ist nun bei mehreren Händlern anscheinend eher Juni geworden (alle Nirvana Tour Modelle so etwa um KW23).


----------



## drumtim85 (5. November 2020)

Auf der Website sind jetzt ein paar mehr Infos verfügbar. 

Sehr interessant. Das neue Riot ist echt cool geworden und adressiert die Schwachpunkte vom slamrx.


----------



## Dimonomos3832 (5. November 2020)




----------



## Dimonomos3832 (5. November 2020)

Zwar Ghost Nirvana Base 2021, aber ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Hellboy1 (6. November 2020)

Dimonomos3832 schrieb:


> Zwar Ghost Nirvana Base 2021, aber ich bin zufrieden



Schönes Bike  🚲


----------



## sebhunter (10. November 2020)

RIOT Full Party in Action ... wenn die Farbe nicht wäre 🤩









						GHOST RIOT FULL PARTY | Achtung, Baby! Party im Anmarsch. Unser legendäres RIOT ist zurück: komplett neu und leistungsstärker als je zuvor. Als Enduro-, Trail- und All-... | By GHOST-Bikes | Facebook
					

32.359 views, 364 likes, 23 loves, 19 comments, 65 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from GHOST-Bikes: Achtung, Baby! Party im Anmarsch. Unser legendäres RIOT ist zurück: komplett neu und...




					fb.watch


----------



## sebhunter (10. November 2020)

Dimonomos3832 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1144969


Ist die Farbe in "natura" auch so? Sieht garnicht petrol aus...aber echt schön.


----------



## Dimonomos3832 (10. November 2020)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Ist die Farbe in "natura" auch so? Sieht garnicht petrol aus...aber echt schön.


färbe sieht garnicht. nach Petrol aus ist eher  blau)), base in rot sieht in echt. auch. komplett anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dimonomos3832 (10. November 2020)




----------



## Dimonomos3832 (10. November 2020)

hier ist vergleich zu orange


----------



## drumtim85 (10. November 2020)

sebhunter schrieb:


> RIOT Full Party in Action ... wenn die Farbe nicht wäre 🤩



Farbe wäre mir egal. Das Bike fetzt.


----------



## Bluesboy (12. November 2020)

Bunnyhop.de hat schon einige neue Modelle mit Bild gelistet. Oder gleich hier: Dealerbook 2021


----------



## r4n (25. November 2020)

Ich muss sagen das Riot Trail AL Full Party gefällt mir richtig gut... 
Allerdings hat die Größe S 27,5 Zoll und M eine Überstandshöhe von 800 mm. Da wird für einen 170 großen Fahrer mit SL 79 bestimmt S empfohlen,  was mir gar nicht gefällt...


----------



## drumtim85 (25. November 2020)

Ich würde mich da weniger auf die Empfehlung als auf eine Probefahrt verlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebhunter (25. November 2020)

r4n schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen das Riot Trail AL Full Party gefällt mir richtig gut...
> Allerdings hat die Größe S 27,5 Zoll und M eine Überstandshöhe von 800 mm. Da wird für einen 170 großen Fahrer mit SL 79 bestimmt S empfohlen,  was mir gar nicht gefällt...


Ich bin 180/85 und fahre mein Ghost in L...beim Riot würde ich allerdings M nehmen, obwohl ich große Bikes mag...bei 170 fände ich das RIOT in M sehr groß.


----------



## r4n (26. November 2020)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Ich bin 180/85 und fahre mein Ghost in L...beim Riot würde ich allerdings M nehmen, obwohl ich große Bikes mag...bei 170 fände ich das RIOT in M sehr groß.


Ja, leider, auf 27,5 Zoll hab ich nach dem Nirvana in 29 Zoll irgendwie keine Lust. Mal sehn...


----------



## sebhunter (30. November 2020)

Hier mal der erste Kurztest...liest sich vielversprechend:








						Exklusiver erster Test: Das neue GHOST RIOT Enduro 2021
					

GHOST hat sein Line-up an Trail- und Enduro-Bikes grundlegend überarbeitet. Wir hatten exklusiv die Möglichkeit, das RIOT Enduro vorab zu testen.




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## r4n (1. Dezember 2020)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Hier mal der erste Kurztest...liest sich vielversprechend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liest sich für mich leider weniger vielversprechend und eher wohlwollend geschrieben. Das Trail ist etwas anders in der Geometrie. Da bin ich gespannt, wie sich das gegenüber AM und EN verhält. Und auch das Gewicht wäre interessant.


----------



## sebhunter (1. Dezember 2020)

r4n schrieb:


> Liest sich für mich leider weniger vielversprechend und eher wohlwollend geschrieben. Das Trail ist etwas anders in der Geometrie. Da bin ich gespannt, wie sich das gegenüber AM und EN verhält. Und auch das Gewicht wäre interessant.


woraus schließt du das? Die beschriebenen ersten Fahreindrück sind doch gut. Wohlgemerkt das ist ein Enduro zum ballern, und diese anfodrderung erfüllt es wohl gut.


----------



## r4n (1. Dezember 2020)

sebhunter schrieb:


> woraus schließt du das? Die beschriebenen ersten Fahreindrück sind doch gut. Wohlgemerkt das ist ein Enduro zum ballern, und diese anfodrderung erfüllt es wohl gut.


Stimmt schon auch. Jedoch so Sätze wie dass es für Shuttletage in Finale Ligure bestens geeignet ist oder „Die extreme Geometrie und das hohe Gewicht limitieren aber die Allround-Eigenschaften.“ und dann noch ...“ein Bike für richtig anspruchsvolle Trails! Sind die nicht verfügbar, langweilt sich das Bike.“
Das lässt mich vermuten, dass Uphill/Allround ganz schlecht ist, was das bike zum Spezialisten macht für bergab.
Da denk ich mir dann, wer bergab wirklich so arg ballert, nimmt der dann so ein Ghost? Das zusammen mit Kategorie 4 und dem Gewicht, versteh ich nicht.

Ich bin trotzdem auf das Trail gespannt, das Rad in Full Party, vielleicht sogar noch mit ein bisschen Rabatt wäre schon brutal. Aber raufwärts muss es auch schon können.


----------



## sebhunter (1. Dezember 2020)

r4n schrieb:


> Stimmt schon auch. Jedoch so Sätze wie dass es für Shuttletage in Finale Ligure bestens geeignet ist oder „Die extreme Geometrie und das hohe Gewicht limitieren aber die Allround-Eigenschaften.“ und dann noch ...“ein Bike für richtig anspruchsvolle Trails! Sind die nicht verfügbar, langweilt sich das Bike.“
> Das lässt mich vermuten, dass Uphill/Allround ganz schlecht ist, was das bike zum Spezialisten macht für bergab.
> Da denk ich mir dann, wer bergab wirklich so arg ballert, nimmt der dann so ein Ghost? Das zusammen mit Kategorie 4 und dem Gewicht, versteh ich nicht.
> 
> Ich bin trotzdem auf das Trail gespannt, das Rad in Full Party, vielleicht sogar noch mit ein bisschen Rabatt wäre schon brutal. Aber raufwärts muss es auch schon können.


Schon klar. Ich finde aber bei einem Baller-Enduro Bergriffe wie Allround-/und Uphillperfomance irgendwie deplaziert  

Mich interessiert aber auch nur das Trail, genau wegen der Allround-/und Uphillperfomance


----------



## r4n (1. Dezember 2020)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Schon klar. Ich finde aber bei einem Baller-Enduro Bergriffe wie Allround-/und Uphillperfomance irgendwie deplaziert
> 
> Mich interessiert aber auch nur das Trail, genau wegen der Allround-/und Uphillperfomance


Eben, deswegen mal noch abwarten...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Dezember 2020)

r4n schrieb:


> Liest sich für mich leider weniger vielversprechend und eher wohlwollend geschrieben. Das Trail ist etwas anders in der Geometrie. Da bin ich gespannt, wie sich das gegenüber AM und EN verhält. Und auch das Gewicht wäre interessant.


Dass die zu nem Test keine Hängewaage mitnehmen können? Oder durften?


> Wie viel wiegt das GHOST RIOT EN? Wir können es nicht genau sagen. Allerdings wirken die 15.96 kg, die auf unserem Protoyp-Test-Bike notiert waren, realistisch.


Fast 16 kg ist aber schon ein Wort, auch wenn die Ausstattung stabil und der Preis wirklich gut ist.

Durch die ähnlichen Ausstattungen dürften die Trailmodelle wohl leider auch nicht besonders leicht sein...

Bin mal gespannt auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte aus der freien Wildbahn.


----------



## TobiMW (2. Januar 2021)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Dass die zu nem Test keine Hängewaage mitnehmen können? Oder durften?
> 
> Fast 16 kg ist aber schon ein Wort, auch wenn die Ausstattung stabil und der Preis wirklich gut ist.
> 
> ...


Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann standen die knapp 16kg auf dem Testbike und das war Größe L.
Ein Propain Tyee in Alu kommt bei der Rahmengröße und Stahl-Dämpfer auf ein ähnliches Gewicht.
Heißt aber nicht, dass das Gewicht geil ist.

Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass die Trail Modelle wenigstens bei 15kg bleiben, der Luftdämpfer spart ja auch schonmal ca. 400-500g ein.
Interessant wäre ja auch wirklich, wo sich ein Carbonmodell beim Gesamtgewicht einreihen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Januar 2021)

Ein Carbonrahmen spart vielleicht so 800g. Das meiste, was sich am Bike aufsummiert, sind die Anbauteile.
Sehe ich an meinem Bird: Hat nen Alurahmen,  den Thor persönlich mit seinem großen Hammer aus nem Klotz Alu gehauen haben könnte. Ist eher grobschlächtig und günstig und alles groß und haltbar genug dimensioniert. Der Komplettaufbau liegt aber abflugbereit bei ca. 13,6 kg. Und das noch mit vielen GX-Teilen, Luftdämpfer mit externem AGB und nem nicht ultraleichten LRS. Der Rest, der dran hängt, ist halt eher leicht.

Auch son Riot Trail bekommt man sicherlich auf knapp über 13kg fahrfertig, auch wenn's 29" ist. Aber dazu darf man einmal alles tauschen, was dranhängt. Okay, die Cura kann bleiben. Die bremst gut und ist auch leicht genug.


----------



## TobiMW (11. Januar 2021)

Mal ein kleines Update an alle Interessierten bzgl. der neuen Riot Modelle:

_"Die genauen Gewichte der neuen 2021er Riots sind leider noch nicht bekannt. Die Mustermodelle, welche auch auf den Bildern zu sehen sind, entsprechen leider noch nicht dem originalen Gewicht. Die Gewichtsangaben können erst dann veröffentlicht werden, wenn die Räder auch in Serie produziert werden.

Wann die neuen Räder produziert werden können und letztendlich verfügbar sind, ist im Moment noch nicht ganz klar.

Durch den großen Boom der Fahrradbranche im Sommer, ist es derzeit sehr schwer an die nötigen Komponenten zu kommen, die für die Produktion der Bikes nötig wären. Auch wir sind in diesem Fall von den Komponentenherstellern abhängig.

Momentan sieht es aber danach aus, dass die Bikes erst im Sommer 2021 gebaut werden können.
Wenn die Räder verfügbar sind, werden dann auch die genauen Gewichte auf der Website zu finden sein.
Genaueres können wir aktuell leider selbst noch nicht sagen."
_
Habe ich so vom Support erfahren.


----------



## sebhunter (11. Januar 2021)

TobiMW schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Update an alle Interessierten bzgl. der neuen Riot Modelle:
> 
> _"Die genauen Gewichte der neuen 2021er Riots sind leider noch nicht bekannt. Die Mustermodelle, welche auch auf den Bildern zu sehen sind, entsprechen leider noch nicht dem originalen Gewicht. Die Gewichtsangaben können erst dann veröffentlicht werden, wenn die Räder auch in Serie produziert werden.
> 
> ...


...oh mann, wenn das mal keinen Schaden hinterlässt...die stellen bei Ghost Bikes vor, die es nur als Prototypen gibt, und bei denen wohl jetzt schon klar ist, daß Liefertermin wohl Ende 2021 ist, also dann wohl mit dem Modelljahr 2022 🤨


----------



## TobiMW (11. Januar 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> ...oh mann, wenn das mal keinen Schaden hinterlässt...die stellen bei Ghost Bikes vor, die es nur als Prototypen gibt, und bei denen wohl jetzt schon klar ist, daß Liefertermin wohl Ende 2021 ist, also dann wohl mit dem Modelljahr 2022 🤨


Genau mein Gedanke, wenn erst im Sommer produziert wird, kann man mindestens ein Quartal draufrechnen bis die Räder dann frühestens hier sind.
Interessant ist ja auch, dass die Ausstattungen ja scheinbar schon feststehen. Wenn die Bikes ausgeliefert werden Ende des Jahres, gibt es ja schon die 2022 Komponenten.


----------



## Tobiwan (12. Januar 2021)

Das ist aber kein Problem von Ghost alleine sondern betrifft praktisch alle Hersteller in 2021


----------



## Jefe (30. Januar 2021)

..ich finde das Rad äusserst interessant aber das Blau von Formula geht mal gar nicht und blöd das es die AM nicht als Full Party mit der Eight Pin Stütze gibt. Um die geht´s mir eigentlich.


----------



## TobiMW (30. Januar 2021)

Jefe schrieb:


> ..ich finde das Rad äusserst interessant aber das Blau von Formula geht mal gar nicht und blöd das es die AM nicht als Full Party mit der Eight Pin Stütze gibt. Um die geht´s mir eigentlich.


Die Farben sind sowie sehr "interessant".
Aber das mit der 8Pin Sattelstütze ist mir auch aufgefallen, hab da das Schema nicht ganz kapiert, glaube die gibts nur bei den EN Modellen.

Ich hätte das Rad interessant gefunden, wenn ich es im Sommer hätte kaufen können, aber so...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (30. Januar 2021)

TobiMW schrieb:


> Die Farben sind sowie sehr "interessant".
> Aber das mit der 8Pin Sattelstütze ist mir auch aufgefallen, hab da das Schema nicht ganz kapiert, glaube die gibts nur bei den EN Modellen.
> 
> Ich hätte das Rad interessant gefunden, wenn ich es im Sommer hätte kaufen können, aber so...



Nein, die gibt's auch beim Riot Trail Full Party.


----------



## sebhunter (2. Februar 2021)

TobiMW schrieb:


> Ich hätte das Rad interessant gefunden, wenn ich es im Sommer hätte kaufen können, aber so...


Bei Rockmachine sind die Lieferzeiten jetzt schon auf Juli...vor 4 Wochen war´s noch September/Oktober...vielleicht geht das noch was vorwärts?








						BADBIKES GmbH ➤ Fahrrad Online Shop | Bestell Dein Fahrrad
					

BADBIKES Wernigerode ➤ E-Bikes, Fahrräder, Mountainbikes ✓ Große Auswahl ✓ Beratung vom Fachhändler ✓ Filiale & Service vor Ort ➤ Bestell dein Fahrrad




					www.rockmachine-germany.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (3. Februar 2021)

Mein Lector FS soll in KW 19 geliefert werden. Das geht noch. Hab schlimmeres befürchtet. 

Gruß Rene


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Februar 2021)

Drück Dir die Daumen, dass es klappt!


TobiMW schrieb:


> Die Farben sind sowie sehr "interessant".


Ich finde die Lackierungen zum größten Teil grauenhaft. Wenn denen die Räder trotzdem aus den Händen gerissen werden, dann aufgrund der derzeitigen Marktsituation und nicht wegen, sondern trotz der Lackierungen. Da kann man es sich nur begrenzt leisten, wählerisch zu sein...


----------



## Tiefkuehlpizza (4. Februar 2021)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Drück Dir die Daumen, dass es klappt!
> 
> Ich finde die Lackierungen zum größten Teil grauenhaft. Wenn denen die Räder trotzdem aus den Händen gerissen werden, dann aufgrund der derzeitigen Marktsituation und nicht wegen, sondern trotz der Lackierungen. Da kann man es sich nur begrenzt leisten, wählerisch zu sein...


Lasst uns mal die ersten unbearbeiteten Bilder abwarten. Auf der Ghostseite sehen die Nirvanas auch nach Plastik aus, in Natura sind die guten Teile aber echt hübsch!


----------



## TobiMW (4. Februar 2021)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Drück Dir die Daumen, dass es klappt!
> 
> Ich finde die Lackierungen zum größten Teil grauenhaft. Wenn denen die Räder trotzdem aus den Händen gerissen werden, dann aufgrund der derzeitigen Marktsituation und nicht wegen, sondern trotz der Lackierungen. Da kann man es sich nur begrenzt leisten, wählerisch zu sein...


Ja ich wollte es nicht ganz so krass ausdrücken 

Witzigerweise kursieren ja auch zwei Rahmenfarben des RS Riot AM rum, einmal grün silber und einmal grün/grün.

Ich bin trotzdem gespannt, auch auf die Gewichte und Testberichte, mein Rad ist nun allerdings schon bestellt, ich will ja diesen Sommer noch fahren.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Februar 2021)

Tiefkuehlpizza schrieb:


> Lasst uns mal die ersten unbearbeiteten Bilder abwarten. Auf der Ghostseite sehen die Nirvanas auch nach Plastik aus, in Natura sind die guten Teile aber echt hübsch!


Stimmt, das Nirvana finde ich in natura auch hübsch. Bei diesen 80er Lackierungen bin ich allerdings sehr skeptisch.


----------



## fiftyfathoms (9. Februar 2021)

Ist das Bike den nun in Belgien hergestellt ? Ghost wollte doch die Carbonrahmen Produktion von Taiwan nach Belgien verlegen. Außerdem wollten sie Stahlteile zur Bruchsicherheit in das Carbon einbauen...
Wenn das wirklich so ist, könnte man das ja wirklich begrüßen. Das wäre ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Man kann auch in Europa zu vernünftigen Preisen produzieren. Bleibt zu hoffen, daß andere Hersteller da nach ziehen. Allerdings bin ich nun nicht sicher, ob der Umzug schon vollzogen ist. Oder kam Corona da zwischen ?









						Belgien statt Asien: Ghost verlagert Carbon-Rahmenproduktion
					

Mithilfe neuer Technologien wird die Accell Group ab Mitte 2020 Carbon-Rahmen statt in Taiwan in Belgien fertigen. Alle Informationen gibt's hier.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HollyBoni (1. März 2021)

Hi!

Has anyone ordered a Riot recently? I just messaged a dealer near me about the Riot Trail Essential and they said they can't order any of the Riots from Ghost right now... But then German webshops like rockmachine and MHW are showing delivery dates for July 2021 for the Riot Trail Essential.


----------



## DeKa79 (16. März 2021)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Has anyone ordered a Riot recently? I just messaged a dealer near me about the Riot Trail Essential and they said they can't order any of the Riots from Ghost right now... But then German webshops like rockmachine and MHW are showing delivery dates for July 2021 for the Riot Trail Essential.


Dealers like Rockmachine/MHW etc. ordered them already in Fall 2020 (right after the announcement by Ghost). Although the bikes have not been delivered yet (missing components due to the pandemic), most of them are already sold or at least reserved by customers. Backorders are not possible at the moment.


----------



## HollyBoni (16. März 2021)

DeKa79 schrieb:


> Dealers like Rockmachine/MHW etc. ordered them already in Fall 2020 (right after the announcement by Ghost). Although the bikes have not been delivered yet (missing components due to the pandemic), most of them are already sold or at least reserved by customers. Backorders are not possible at the moment.



I messaged around and found a shop about a week ago who said they can order the Trail Essential. They said the bike is gonna get manufactured on week 22 (beginning of June). A random ad from Ghost popped up on facebook so I messaged them as well to see if that date is actually legit, they said yes.
Seems too good to be true, but I put down a deposit, we'll see what happens. Already had another bike pushed from June to the end of October, so who knows.  😅


----------



## DeKa79 (16. März 2021)

@HollyBoni

Let’s hope for the best. I‘m also on the list for a Riot Essential. I messaged Ghost and they said the bikes will presumably be available around Juli/August.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. Mai 2021)

Ich habe eben gesehen, dass Ghost beim RIOT AM Universal auf der Website das Gewicht preisgegeben hat: 16,4 kg bei Rahmengröße M!   

Wusste gar nicht, dass das Ding auch einen Akku hat...


----------



## Tiefkuehlpizza (26. Mai 2021)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich habe eben gesehen, dass Ghost beim RIOT AM Universal auf der Website das Gewicht preisgegeben hat: 16,4 kg bei Rahmengröße M!
> 
> Wusste gar nicht, dass das Ding auch einen Akku hat...



Das wär ja garnicht so wild in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass die Alubikes der anderen Hersteller im selben Federwegssegment ähnlich schwere Brummer bauen - die haben aber im Gegensatz zum Riot auch ne Bikeparkfreigabe.


----------



## TobiMW (26. Mai 2021)

Tiefkuehlpizza schrieb:


> Das wär ja garnicht so wild in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass die Alubikes der anderen Hersteller im selben Federwegssegment ähnlich schwere Brummer bauen - die haben aber im Gegensatz zum Riot auch ne Bikeparkfreigabe.


Naja, ist halt aber das AM und nicht das EN.
Wie soll das denn funktionieren wenn da auch noch ein Stahldämpfer dazukommt...  
17kg in L für ein Enduro wären eine Ansage.


----------



## Tiefkuehlpizza (26. Mai 2021)

TobiMW schrieb:


> Naja, ist halt aber das AM und nicht das EN.
> Wie soll das denn funktionieren wenn da auch noch ein Stahldämpfer dazukommt...


Die haben beide nur ne Freigabe für max. 1,2m Drops/Sprünge, ob Coil oder nicht


----------



## drumtim85 (26. Mai 2021)

Das haben die SLAMR Modelle auch. Die halten trotzdem mehr als das aus


----------



## fertigt (29. Mai 2021)

Ich finde das Gewicht auch abschreckend, wenn es denn stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

